# What water/beach shoes do people reccommend?...



## Dee Soul (Aug 15, 2022)

I am asking for advice or suggestions on what people think are the best water shoes to purchase and wear on sandy or pebble beaches, and also in the sea/ water. To protect feet, something with robust rubber soles...
Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives (Aug 15, 2022)

We wore these around all the water parks in Disney.  I found them to be very comfortable.


----------



## Dee Soul (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 15, 2022)

I just take my shoes off for sandy beaches


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 15, 2022)

Jelly Babies Save Lives said:


> We wore these around all the water parks in Disney.  I found them to be very comfortable.


They do very similar ones in Sports Direct .


----------



## Dee Soul (Aug 15, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> I just take my shoes off for sandy beaches


Thanks, but need to protect feet especially with diabetes...


----------



## travellor (Aug 15, 2022)

I have wetsuit boots, or just keep my sandals on depending what I'm doing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 15, 2022)

I think these are a great idea - loads of sports shops, especially ones near the coast stock them (even including some of those little beach shops). Usually neoprene with rubber soles, and little elasticated draw strings. 

So many people of all ages were wearing them when we had a week away earlier in the summer. Especially good for rockpooling, and on stretches of coastline where Weaver Fish are found (you really don’t want to go barefoot there!)

I guess as long as they are comfy and fit well any would work well.


----------



## Dee Soul (Aug 15, 2022)

Thank you....
I wanted to know if there were people who have consciously bought these type of wet shoes as a way to protect their feet and could reccommend any, so thanks for input.


----------



## travellor (Aug 15, 2022)

Dee Soul said:


> Thank you....
> I wanted to know if there were people who have consciously bought these type of wet shoes as a way to protect their feet and could reccommend any, so thanks for input.



The only thing to watch with them is to empty them occasionally.
Mine fill with water, then I'm sloshing around on the beach getting trench foot.
I have though of buying a cheap pair and putting a drain hole in the heel.
I'd also suggests snug fitting neoprene boot, rather than a slacker one for the same reason.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 15, 2022)

Dee Soul said:


> Thanks, but need to protect feet especially with diabetes...


Not particularly unless you have bad control or existing foot problems. I have no problems with sensation in my feet and no problems with healing so barefoot is fine for me.


----------



## offspin (Oct 12, 2022)

Dee Soul said:


> I am asking for advice or suggestions on what people think are the best water shoes to purchase and wear on sandy or pebble beaches, and also in the sea/ water. To protect feet, something with robust rubber soles...
> Any ideas? Thank you.



Hi , I live in the Algarve in Portugal in the winter months and walk miles on the sandy beaches.From my experience I use a good quality running shoe that I use in walking and venturing into the sea.I just wash them out in cold water and let the shoe dry naturally.You can always use older shoes if you don't fancy using new shoes.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm the same as @Lucyr - full feeling in tootsies so no prob there plus I wouldn't deliberately choose to holiday on shingle beaches, I like sand, thanks.  If it's hard enough to walk on eg down by the water line, I just leave whatever footwear I happen to have on that day - on, until I'm ready to walk away from the water line and plonk myself down in the soft stuff to top up the tan.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 20, 2022)

I go bare foot if I can when on holiday, but do like this idea for water parks, also stops nasty foot infections etc. Might get some for my jollys


----------

